#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Security >  >  Encryptors! Is end-to-end encryption really safe or not?

## Dhiya

Some encryption algorithms are theoretically breakable but practically unbreakable. Why is that?

----------


## MDilbara

So far End-to-end encryption (E2EE) is considered safer because of the way it handles information and encryption. But, nothing can be said a unbreakable, but what matters is the time taken to break it. 

As you must be knowing, E2EE works in a way that only the user can decrypt it with his private keys, and even the service provider cannot decrypt, because they don't know the user's private key. That is the main reason for it be said as safe.

----------


## Dhiya

> but what matters is the time taken to break it.


 That's right, but the time period is very high. So, Is this possible to do?

----------


## MDilbara

> That's right, but the time period is very high. So, Is this possible to do?


I would never say impossible. If you're aware, the most popular RSA encryption was found with a vulnerability in 2017, which was after about 40 years (from the day it was published, not practiced). 

To ad to that, the time actually doesn't really relate to the mathematical computational time required, but the time it took for a person or group to break.

----------

